
Should Harley-Davidson have partnered with Tesla on the new electric motorcycle? - GoRudy
https://www.cake.co/conversations/r4Ch9KB/should-harley-davidson-have-partnered-with-tesla-on-their-new-electric-livewire-motorcycle
======
harshulpandav
The sound is one of the most noticeable characteristics of Harleys. If the
floor of your car of your starts vibrating on a red light it's a good chance
there's a Harley next to you.

I don't own a Harley, but I'm sure Harley owners are proud of the sound as it
is an integral part of the ride and makes the bike more powerful
(psychologically).

That being said, IMO, an electric Harley will end up being just another
utility motorcycle with of course 100% torque at any point of time.

~~~
_Schizotypy
their new electric bike actually has a pretty neat and unique sound as well,
its not the loud rumble of their current internal combustion engines but it
certainly caught my attention

~~~
achow
While (Bill) Davidson conceded that an electric Harley-Davidson would
naturally lose one of the key signatures of its traditional motorcycles, the
lumpy loud exhaust note, he admitted the company is working on ways to ensure
it appeals to a new-generation with a sound he described like that of a jet
fighter.

"Our typical sound is unique; it is that potato-potato-potato... and we know
that because of our uniqueness with the V-twins we want to make something
equally as unique with the electric [bike].

[https://www.drive.com.au/motor-
news/harleydavids](https://www.drive.com.au/motor-news/harleydavids)

~~~
harshulpandav
Reminds me of the MTT Y2K Turbine Motorcycle (Y2K Turbine Superbike). It
literally has a jet engine.

------
nick3499
Tesla could simulate that retro Harley vibration with ELFs. the leaking oil
could also be simulated.

